# "Averia " Baños de limpieza por ultrasonidos



## Maverick1256 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hola bunas tardes.
Ante todo muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo.
Dispongo de un baño de ultrasonidos el cual funciona a un 15%  de su potencia .
Agradecería cualquier tipo de ayuda para su reparación.
Adjunto fotos de placa .
Características
Fuse ( A) :1
A: 0.4      W:100
V:230      Hz:50


----------



## capitanp (Mar 4, 2019)

Claramete ese BU424 echo humo


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hola Gracias por tu respuesta, Transistor BU426A Sustituidas los dos elementos.
Resultado:  Potencia al 15%, sin variacion
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2019)

Posiblemente además del BU426A pasó a _*"Mejor vida"*_ algún otro componente.







¿ Los BU426A son los que se ven aquí contra el disipador ?


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 5, 2019)

Si. Los de la parte de arriba sustituidos los dos.
Los de abajo son estos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2019)

Verificá que no se haya quemado algún díodo del puente rectificador  ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

¿ Que es éste componente negro de arriba a la izquierda ?  ---------------->


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . . ¿ Que es éste componente negro de arriba a la izquierda ?  ---------------->



Te estas refiriendo a ¿ El puente rectificador ?


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 5, 2019)

Subo una foto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2019)

Ah , si si , ahora lo veo claro , gracias.

Vuelvo a sugerirlo , revisaste no se le haya quemado uno de sus díodos internos ?


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 5, 2019)

OK. Revisando pues


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 5, 2019)

Me gustaría hacer una tina ultrasónica... para limpiare placas de teléfonos... 

Una vez vi en Electrónica Popular (revista muy vieja por cierto y fuera de circulación) un circuito que emplea esos piezoeléctricos generando una alta frecuencia... Las tinas comerciales son caras y su daño más común son los mismos piezoeléctricos. Estos van pegados con un epóxico muy fuerte. Quizá sería recomendable sustituirlos también y hacer pruebas con esos mismos en algún Tweeter y ver su comportamiento sonoro...


----------



## capitanp (Mar 5, 2019)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Me gustaría hacer una tina ultrasónica... para limpiare placas de teléfonos...
> 
> Una vez vi en Electrónica Popular (revista muy vieja por cierto y fuera de circulación) un circuito que emplea esos piezoeléctricos generando una alta frecuencia... Las tinas comerciales son caras y su daño más común son los mismos piezoeléctricos. Estos van pegados con un epóxico muy fuerte. Quizá sería recomendable sustituirlos también y hacer pruebas con esos mismos en algún Tweeter y ver su comportamiento sonoro...




Los "tweeter"comerciales no te dan la potencia necesaria y se destruirían muy facil, lo que podes hacer es conseguir *piezoelectricos para Nebulizadores* que son de cerámica y trabajan a 1Mhz

Lo que no entiendo es por que tan caros, me acuerdo haber comprado 10 para un proyecto de niebla y me salieron 2$


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2019)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Me gustaría hacer una tina ultrasónica... para limpiare placas de teléfonos...
> 
> Una vez vi en Electrónica Popular (revista muy vieja por cierto y fuera de circulación) un circuito que emplea esos piezoeléctricos generando una alta frecuencia... Las tinas comerciales son caras y su daño más común son los mismos piezoeléctricos. Estos van pegados con un epóxico muy fuerte. Quizá sería recomendable sustituirlos también y hacer pruebas con esos mismos en algún Tweeter y ver su comportamiento sonoro...



*Aquí *se habló de la construcción DIY de una lavadora por ultrasonido


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 5, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> Los "tweeter"comerciales no te dan la potencia necesaria y se destruirían muy facil, lo que podes hacer es conseguir *piezoelectricos para Nebulizadores* que son de cerámica y trabajan a 1Mhz
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es por que tan caros, me acuerdo haber comprado 10 para un proyecto de niebla y me salieron 2$



Amigo mío, lo interpretaste al revés, Yo digo Probar esos mismos piezoeléctricos en algún equipo de audio, yo no dije usar, los que se emplean en los Tweeters...


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hola buenas días.
Pruebas: De puente diodos   Estado, OK ( Valores 560,560,1025)

Hola de nuevo.
Sabéis cuanto tiene que medir este Diodo rectificador. Me da en escala de diodos 439. No se  si es un valor apropiado...
Datasheet :
BYT86-1000 pdf, BYT86-1000 description, BYT86-1000 datasheets, BYT86-1000 view ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2019)

Maverick1256 dijo:


> Hola buenas días.
> Pruebas: De puente diodos   Estado, OK ( Valores 560,560,1025)
> 
> Hola de nuevo.
> ...


¿ Probaste los diodos en la placa o los retiraste ?, siempre es conveniente desconectar aunque sea una de las patas.
Y los diodos se miden en ambos sentidos directo e inverso.


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 6, 2019)

Todos los Medí en placa:
Pruebas: De puente diodos   Estado, OK ( Valores 560,560,1025)
He hecho esta comprobación.





Sabéis cuanto tiene que medir este Diodo rectificador  Byt86 En un sentido me da 439 y en el otro infinito.
No se  si es un valor apropiado...


Por cierto sabéis como comprobar el estado de los transductores?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 6, 2019)

Pero, ¿ya revisaste los Piezoeléctricos con una fuente de audio (experimental)? Porque si dices que solo el 15% te dan de capacidad, entiendo que esos son los que están dañados... Te sugiero hagas el diagrama de esa tina...


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 7, 2019)

Hola
Este es el estado actual del Lavadora  Ultrasonidos Su funcionamiento es muy débil Como un 15% de su potencial real.( tal cual viene de fabrica)
Apenas he llenado la cuba  ( debería saltar el agua, apenas se mueve)





Este sería el funcionamiento ideal


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 7, 2019)

Realizada medición de diodo BYT86 sin montar en placa. Medida 443 .( Medición En directo 443 e inverso 1 Infinito no, pita)

Sabéis si es la medida ideal???


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 7, 2019)

creo que deberá de estar entre 800 y 1000 sino tendría un 600 o un 800 pero es solo una suposición.


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 7, 2019)

Estado actual. perdida de potencia. 
Se supone que tiene 100w pero apenas mueve el agua.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 7, 2019)

Pero ¿ya probaste los Piezoeléctricos con alguna fuente de audio?


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 7, 2019)

Estado actual( perdida de potencia notable)


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 7, 2019)

Puedes quitar los cables de los piezoeléctricos y colocarlos a alguna fuente de salida de audio de algunos 5 watts aproximadamente y de ser posible ecualizar el tono para que solo emita altas frecuencias de audio? No sé, quizá en algún equipo de sonido y de esta manera saber si se calientan (tocar con cuidado su superficie) Probarlos uno a uno...


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 7, 2019)

Puedes mandar una foto del bu 426 sustituido?


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 7, 2019)

Estos son


heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Puedes quitar los cables de los piezoeléctricos y colocarlos a alguna fuente de salida de audio de algunos 5 watts aproximadamente y de ser posible ecualizar el tono para que solo emita altas frecuencias de audio? No sé, quizá en algún equipo de sonido y de esta manera saber si se calientan (tocar con cuidado su superficie) Probarlos uno a uno...


Calentar, si porque templan el agua cuando actúan
Acabo de leer que los diodos de silicio 0,7voltios y para dudo de germanio 0.3v


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 7, 2019)

Maverick1256 dijo:


> Realizada medición de diodo BYT86 sin montar en placa. Medida 443 .( Medición En directo 443 e inverso 1 Infinito no, pita)
> Sabéis si es la medida ideal???


Medio bajo lo veo...pero para la corriente de prueba en esa medición es algo "factible". Leé el datasheet.


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 7, 2019)

Los transductores  de cuantos khz son?

Te lo comento porque si ya cambiaste todo estos en banggood te salen a 4'76€ de 40 khz 35w


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 8, 2019)

No he cambiado los transduptores.
No se de cuanto son, creo que son de 50w 40khz .
Esto pone en la etiqueta del la máquina          

Selecta modelo 3001208 .
Fuse ( A) :1
A: 0.4 W:100
V:230 Hz:50


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 8, 2019)

Gonzalo03 dijo:


> Puedes mandar una foto del bu 426 sustituido?


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 8, 2019)

Maverick1256 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 176933



Los he visto pero no se  por la ref si son de 600,800 o1000 y de70 o 113 kw


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 8, 2019)

Gonzalo03 dijo:


> Los he visto pero no se  por la ref si son de 600,800 o1000 y de70 o 113 kw


te pongo el data datasheet


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 8, 2019)

Ahora estoy perdido , lo único que queda es comprobar si son los transductores los que no dan potencia pero hay yo no se como hacerlo para ver el pulso que da


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 8, 2019)

No tengo ni idea de como se miden, he navegado por la web, pero no he visto nada.
A ver si algun compañero lo sabe.


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 8, 2019)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Puedes quitar los cables de los piezoeléctricos y colocarlos a alguna fuente de salida de audio de algunos 5 watts aproximadamente y de ser posible ecualizar el tono para que solo emita altas frecuencias de audio? No sé, quizá en algún equipo de sonido y de esta manera saber si se calientan (tocar con cuidado su superficie) Probarlos uno a uno...



Aquí te lo explica bastante bien. Haz la prueba y ya nos cuentas.


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 8, 2019)

Voy a pedir un par de estos para pruebas. Que opináis?
https://www.amazon.es/Homyl-Transdu...8&sr=8-27&keywords=transductor+piezoelectrico


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 8, 2019)

Los capacitadores mkp  y los condensadores están comprobados?


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 8, 2019)

Si hay poca variacion
U47 J 400        Da                   4,7
2N2 J 1500   Da         +- 2,3                2,1+-
4N7  J Kv      Da            4,6 +-


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 8, 2019)

Pues los transductores.


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 8, 2019)

Sabes si se pueden verificar con el multímetro?
Los He medido pero no muestran ningún valor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2019)

Maverick1256 dijo:


> Los He medido pero no muestran ningún valor


 
Supongo que solo podrías medirlo como capacitor . . .


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 8, 2019)

Con el multimetro creo que solo la vuelta que produce el transductor, para saber el estado necesitas saber frecuencia y longitud de onda.
Seria conectar un diodo para circular la corriente hacia un condensador y luego tomar la medida pero no te vale para nada en este caso, pero te puedes hacer una lampara led de lo más económica.
Prueba lo que te comento heidi


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 8, 2019)

ok.


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 12, 2019)

¿Como va la reparación ?


----------



## Maverick1256 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hola
Tengo pedidos unos transductores cerámicos 
Solo los he encontrado de 35w , no los he visto de 50w, haber lo que aguantan.


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 12, 2019)

Para los ultrasonidos suelen ser de 35 , pero si veo otros te mando el enlace.


----------



## Bladel (Nov 23, 2020)

Aprovechando el chat, alguien sabría decirme por donde empezar a reparar? No hace absolutamente nada. Solo va el temporizador alimentador, comprobé resistencias, lo siguiente que tenía pensado es cambiar transistores y después averiguar la manera de comprobar los tranductores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2020)

Bladel dijo:


> Aprovechando el chat, alguien sabría decirme por donde empezar a reparar? No hace absolutamente nada. Solo va el temporizador alimentador, comprobé resistencias, lo siguiente que tenía pensado es cambiar transistores y después averiguar la manera de comprobar los tranductores. Ver el archivo adjunto 257885


Comienza mirando si hay tensión de alimentación para los osciladores de ultrasonido


----------

